# Merits of Air Flow Golf Balls?



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 7, 2010)

I had a short game lesson thursday night and to say I was doing it wrong is an understatement.

I now have a lot of practice to do to build trust in my new technique. My practice schedule is going to be more weighted to my short game but that involves getting to the course.

I've never seen the point in air flow balls before as I like to get feedback when I practice but am thinking that since I'm looking to build a repetitive short game shot, will air flow balls in the back garden be any benefit to me?

Anyone ever used them?


----------



## Yerman (Aug 7, 2010)

Only in my back garden.


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 7, 2010)

Be rude of me not to make a reply. 

Airflow balls are fine for confined spaces, they give you a target, a focal point if you like. They also let you experiment with ball position for creating different flights.

Personally, I'd either use real balls or the 30% distence balls. Both into a chipping net or a full net. The advantage of the 30% balls is that they scuff easily and leave a bit of themselves on the groves of the clubface. Therefore letting you know exactly where on the clubface you've hit them. They also have some feel, which the airflow balls don't. 

The cheap 30% balls are okay, but the pricier ones are far better. The ones endorsed by Dave Pelz. 

Naturally, we do sell both! Oh, and a range of nets should you be interested. 

Me hawking. Never!

Anyway. I hope the info is useful.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2010)

I never really saw the point in them as they don't really react as a normal ball would. Of course were you to join a course you could roll up to and with a decent shot game area.....


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 7, 2010)

That's great Homer. If. 

Your club has good short game practice facilities. 

You live quite close to the club. 

Have a partner who doesn't mind you spending even more time at the club. 

Belong to a club in the first place. 

Don't have young kids. 

Have a cushty 35 hour a week flex-time job. (none meant!)

Sadly we don't all have a utopian lifestyle and are limited by how much time we can spend away from home.


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry mate. It perhaps came out a bit harsher than it was supposed to. It was kinda meant tongue in cheek.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2010)

No sweat. I know Hawkeye has moaned before about being at a pay and play course which is actually a very good track and in good condition and so is always in demand. This naturally makes it quite hard to get a game at a convenient time. I'm pretty sure Hoebridge has a dedicated short game area from memory so pretty sure he could work on it there if he wanted but nothing liek trying it out on the course


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. We do have a short game area which I intend to make good use of. What I'm thinking however is if I can spend 10 minutes in the garden for a couple of weeks just trying to hone a repetitive swing then when I'm at the practice ground with proper balls I can worry more about distance control than technique.

I'm guessing an air flow ball will give me an idea of whether I'm skulling it or hitting it properly which is really all I want.

Homer is right in what he says, I am considering joining Ascot for those reasons, plus it is closer to home but it's gonna have to wait until April.


----------

